# GodblessUAE



## Melak (Jan 14, 2009)

I have lived in UAE for about 10 years and in 2008 I registered the domain name GodblessUAE and wrote a page what I felt then. Now after living 6 more years I believe that I should let the world know that this is a blessed nation should be praised for many things. If any one share my idea you are welcome to be part of it. As I am busy with my business, I need positive people to be part of it to make the website more beautiful and informative.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds great.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Sounds great.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Melak said:


> I have lived in UAE for about 10 years and in 2008 I registered the domain name GodblessUAE and wrote a page what I felt then. Now after living 6 more years I believe that I should let the world know that this is a blessed nation should be praised for many things. If any one share my idea you are welcome to be part of it. As I am busy with my business, I need positive people to be part of it to make the website more beautiful and informative.


Allah Akbar


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

You're still not getting a passport.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, God Bless the UAE. 
Now I personally think that people here lost their souls.

People are after what you wear, the car ur driving, how much do you make, where do you go, what kind of people you hang with, the glitter, the sparkly things.
People leave their home countries, and when are in the UAE abandon the mask they put on at home. The nice muslim guy praying all the time, is now after partying, drinking and looking for joy. The "raised" catholic British girl who left her comfort zone, got a good salary in the UAE, go nuts, drink till she's passes out and have her way with a guy in cab. The owner of the contracting company, who force his labor to sleep in hellish camps, don't pay them 2-3 months, over work them, work on Fridays, being rude to them.
The stupid tourist who is new rich, and thought Dubai is all about being sexy, dressed up like a ***** in a public place. The person who knows his company are doing something wrong, but stays quiet and never speaks up.
The women who cut all her ties with her mom, when she was the most needed.
When poor people are evicted from their apartments 

When I read this : Abu Dhabi tenants learn lesson for flouting law - Khaleej Times
we really need God to bless us.

I don't know, when I go to food courts, and see spoiled kids with tons of plates, only not wanting to eat, then ends up in the trash bin, I really long for God to bless us.

When someone joined the forums on January 2009 and posts in June 1 2014, I would say, God have mercy on us


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> . When someone joined the forums on January 2009 and posts in June 1 2014, I would say, God have mercy on us


Lolllllllllllll


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Melak said:


> As I am busy with my business, I need positive people to be part of it to make the website more beautiful and informative.


I read it as _"I need content posters/web developers for my website willing to work for free. Please apply below."_

Geez, I must be really jaded.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Yes, God Bless the UAE.
> Now I personally think that people here lost their souls.
> 
> People are after what you wear, the car ur driving, how much do you make, where do you go, what kind of people you hang with, the glitter, the sparkly things.


perhaps you need to consider the people you associate with.....

no-one (other than my wife) comments on my clothes (i spend almost zero on clothes - i bought a suit recently, but that will be my biggest purchase over the next year or two, i'd think!)
no-one has ever commented on my car, other than to ask if i like it
no-one has ever asked my salary (except my wife)
no-one asks me where i'm going (except my wife, and taxi drivers..)
i 'hang' with friends
my 9 year old daughter uses glitter.
she also likes sparkly things.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamrider said:


> I read it as _"I need content posters/web developers for my website willing to work for free. Please apply below."_
> 
> Geez, I must be really jaded.


Have you seen the website? You're spot on...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nerd_deluxe said:


> Have you seen the website? You're spot on...


I see the number of visits stands at 20015, so OP's post is probably has probably helped in that people are now visiting the page to see what it's all about.

Vantage - the dog and I know where you go - we don't need to ask bawahahahaha!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

nerd_deluxe said:


> Have you seen the website? You're spot on...


What.. Didn't you see the fantastic photographs under the "picture" section?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

He doesn't miss a trick. I see he has copyrighted the priceless prose.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

vantage said:


> no-one has ever asked my salary (except my wife)


I hope you lo-ball by at least 50%.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I hope you lo-ball by at least 50%.



You people are so backward, you are sexist, you hate women....

I am so liberal and progressive, that I don't want to work, and let the misses go out and bring in money I can spend on video games and what not...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

vantage said:


> perhaps you need to consider the people you associate with.....
> 
> no-one (other than my wife) comments on my clothes (i spend almost zero on clothes - i bought a suit recently, but that will be my biggest purchase over the next year or two, i'd think!)
> no-one has ever commented on my car, other than to ask if i like it
> ...


Right, all your colleagues at work are mother Teresa like and unattached to materialistic things, and no tug of war between the single girls is going on over the next door CEO with the Porsche.

You are correct, but why is it hard to find people interested in other things in life?

It seems people come to the UAE for one thing: Making money! 

I don't know, I see lets of fake people, greed, the mindset is the UAE is a place to make money, not live and deal with all kind of people, only those who match your status/class.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> It seems people come to the UAE for one thing: Making money!


And on _that_ bombshell...


----------

